# virtuoso needs a shell?



## qsecofr (Jun 14, 2010)

The upgrade to KDE4.4 installed a new user id, virtuoso.  Does it need a shell, or can I replace it with /usr/sbin/nologin? (and still have that application function correctly, I should add)


----------



## zeiz (Jun 14, 2010)

Looks like it needs nothing of those, just enjoy


----------

